# Fish Warrior



## FEEFA

Its on Nat GeoHD 8-9pm Eastern, focuses on the arapima in the amazon but you may see some piranhas aswell.

If anyones interested


----------



## jp80911

was it US program or Canada program?


----------



## FEEFA

Can channle I think


----------



## balluupnetme

is yakub the fisherman ? hes cool


----------



## FEEFA

Yeah its Jakub pro fisherman/conservationist.

There were actually 2 episodes back to back, aimapaira and then a pirambe catfish one that were also huge.
He even managed to pull a 3ft red tail cat


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

How was it? It sucks I can't get National geo.


----------



## FEEFA

I really enjoyed it, Jakub is quite the character even a lil dramatic at times but he managed to hook a 2-300lb airapaima.
There were some pygos at the beging of the episode, he wasnt casting for them and they kept on destroy/eating his arapaima bait lol

I tried to post up a youtube clip but it says that nat geo removed it my country due to copyright.

Maybe one of you american members can find and post up a clip if it works for you


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

Is this a series? It sucks becasue in canada discovery just got the rivermosters series that usa members have been watching a couple over a year or so ago and where already online.


----------



## FEEFA

Still havnt seen it yet but a friend just burned it so I will be watching it soon I hope


----------



## r1dermon

CLUSTER ONE said:


> Is this a series? It sucks becasue in canada discovery just got the rivermosters series that usa members have been watching a couple over a year or so ago and where already online.


have you seen the wolf in the water one? i have that and an anaconda amazon DVD set i'll ship you for cost of shipping. it's a decent show, but has been around for a while.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101

Any piranhas?


----------



## jp80911

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IgqGX-KigJc[/media]

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N89UwTWxkkg[/media]

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MxNFYa_z2SQ


----------



## FEEFA

Thanks for posting those up JP, they are the episodes I watched the other night.

Hopefully he will make this into a series but not sure how old it is but def new to Nat Geo here in canada


----------



## FishermanCanada

right on feefa , thanks for the info. My tv will will be tuned in.


----------



## Sanjo Eel

Thanks for the info FEEFA, I'll have to check this show out. I really liked River Monsters but I haven't heard anything about a second season.
:/


----------



## FEEFA

I heard from a friend that there is going to be another season/episode of river monsters and it will feature Giant wolf fish/aimara


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

Sanjo Eel said:


> Thanks for the info FEEFA, I'll have to check this show out. I really liked River Monsters but I haven't heard anything about a second season.
> :/


There's already been 2 seasons of River Monsters and the 3rd season premieres on April 10th, the first episode will be on freshwater sawfish


----------



## jp80911

Anyone know where i can find preview of the third season river monster? i heard he was holding a big wolffish in the preview but i had no luck catching it on TV and theres nothing on youtube yet.
i wonder what other monster fish will be included in the 3rd season.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

I'll try to find the season 3 trailer online somewhere, but I know it's getting pretty heavy rotation on Animal Planet right now, the other night it seemed like it was playing during every commercial break.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101

JoeDizzleMPLS said:


> I'll try to find the season 3 trailer online somewhere, but I know it's getting pretty heavy rotation on Animal Planet right now, the other night it seemed like it was playing during every commercial break.


X2 im seeing on animal planet like literally every commercial break


----------



## jp80911

I was watching animal planet late last night hoping to catch the trailer but had no luck.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101

jp80911 said:


> I was watching animal planet late last night hoping to catch the trailer but had no luck.


try watching it during the day witch i know your already gonna do lol


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

Yeah, it seems like all they air for commercials late at night are those depressing animal shelter donation ads.


----------



## jp80911

piranha-freak101 said:


> Yeah, it seems like all air for commercials late at night are those depressing animal shelter donation ads.


yes indeed and they keep on repeating some boring shows which makes it even harder to stay at that channel.


----------



## Sanjo Eel

LOL yeah I meant 3rd season I have seen the other two twice hahaha. Apr. 10th huh? I'll mark my calendar thanks! Can't wait.


----------



## jp80911

finally saw the preview, damn that was a HUGE wolffish he was holding. not sure if I was seeing things but I think I also saw something that looked like a big piranha (probably a rhom) but that scene was so fast I can't take a good look.


----------



## warpet

I really enjoy Rivermonsters Jeremy Wade is a trip, but the knockoffs are kinda lame and unoriginal. They're going after the same fish Jeremy caught 2 years ago.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

The only knock-off show I've seen is Monster Fish, it was pretty entertaining, he usually goes a bit more in depth about the actual fish. I'm still trying to see this Fish Warrior show, haven't even been able to find an episode online.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101

jp80911 said:


> finally saw the preview, damn that was a HUGE wolffish he was holding. not sure if I was seeing things but I think I also saw something that looked like a big piranha (*probably a rhom*) but that scene was so fast I can't take a good look.


honestly it looked like a huge pygo to me









looked a lil orange like piraya


----------



## jp80911

piranha-freak101 said:


> finally saw the preview, damn that was a HUGE wolffish he was holding. not sure if I was seeing things but I think I also saw something that looked like a big piranha (*probably a rhom*) but that scene was so fast I can't take a good look.


honestly it looked like a huge pygo to me









looked a lil orange like piraya
[/quote]

either one is good, guess we'll find out when the show starts


----------



## jp80911

watching it now on NatGeo HD, alligator gar


----------

